
Special Counsel Mueller Indicts 13 Russians for Election Interference - jacquesm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/russian-troll-farm-13-suspects-indicted-for-interference-in-us-election/2018/02/16/2504de5e-1342-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html
======
IntronExon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16394223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16394223)
On the fp now

